# New Gun



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

I am thinking about buying my son the 500 mossberg super bantam 20 gauge. I found it for 348.00$. Was looking for some thoughts from all if this is a good deal and a good gun.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

my Daughter had one and hunted with it for years, the nice thing is when your son gets older you can purchase the adult butt-stock and put it on and have a full size gun.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

It was my first gun, Killed that doe listed on my sig. It has never let me down and probably has 20+ squirrels, 10+ rabbits, 10+ woodchucks, 10+ doves and a youth trap shoot championship.You can probably find this gun at fin for $299. Or dicks or bassproshops. Its a good gun and I'm looking to get a Mossyoak Break-up stock and forearm on it. With a mossy oak break up red dot scope for gun season next year. This gun shoots straight, it's reliable, and its still my favorite gun after spending hundreds on a new 12 gauge. The up-top safety is always a safe and unique feature. Definatly get this gun for your son, he'll love it.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Kame's has the combo.


http://ezwebcenter.com/kames-sports/Kames-ABJ-Thanksgiving-2011-1.pdf


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Got this lil guy this evening. He was standing at 55 yards and I put a perfect broadside shot. He went 5 yards and roll'd over.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all te information. I went out and brought the camo combo. Cant wait to get it out and fire it. Thanks again for the replies. jb


----------

